# Italian Lessons



## MatteDe (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello everyone,

my name is Matteo and I recently moved back to Milan after living and working in London for 4 years. I am offering private Italian lessons: I can help you with the basics or to improve your italian to any level! I am fluent in English, thanks to my experience abroad, and I posses a Master Degree in languages. I am flexible both with my schedule and with my prices. 
Last but not least, I am also a very friendly person, so feel free to message me if you want any more information or if you have any questions 

Cheers,
Matteo


----------

